# BlueTooth Keyboard Shortcuts (Targus)



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought I would share the KB shortcuts that I have found for my GNex. I have a targus bluetooth KB and I have a motorola with a touchpad on the way.

Here is the list, its pretty big.

FN + F* keys:
F1 - Search
F8 - play/pause music
F7 - Skip Prev
F9 - Skip Next
F11 - Volume -
F12 - Volume +
ESC - Wallpaper, manage apps, system settings.

Alt Tab - recents

CTRL + Button:
A - Market
P - settings
W - wallpaper
M - apps
In Browser:
B book marks
A select all
C copy

Command/Windows button + :
A - calculator
S - sms app
C - contacts
B - Browser
P - music player
L - calendar
M - maps

This is all I have been able to find so far. I was hoping to find a button combo that would open the pull down notification screen for us, I have been unable to find this. I also cannot find any way to customize them in the UI. I am certain it can be done at the system level. Maybe a new feature in custom roms to allow user customization of the KB shortcuts would be an awesome addition?


----------



## mabast (May 8, 2012)

I've found some more with logitech mediaboard pro:

Unlock phone in swipe lockscreen: CTRL + ESC
Menu: CTR + hold ESC
(Back: ESC)
Home: ALT + double tap ESC
ICS Recents: ALT + hold ESC


----------

